
Show HN: Wildcard API – RPC between front end and back end - brillout
https://github.com/reframejs/wildcard-api#readme
======
brillout
Author here.

For those who don't know what RPC is, RPC (Remote Procedure Call) denotes the
practice of calling a procedure that is defined on a remote computer (or
different process) as if it were defined locally on the same computer (or
different process).

Wildcard fully abstracts away serialization and the transport protocol: you
simply define a function and call it remotely.

Wildcard only supports JavaScript (Browser & Node.js) for now but it could in
principle support all kinds of languages.

